
Ask HN: Japanese word for a parabolic rise in procrastination prior to shipping? - flyGuyOnTheSly
My apologies for the joke of a title, but I&#x27;m half serious here.<p>I&#x27;ve been working on a personal project for the past 2 weeks straight, a good 8 hours every single day, with very little in the way of procrastination.<p>Now, as I am nearing the point of putting the finishing touches on it... I am hungry... I am thirsty... I am playing with the dogs... I am avoiding work like a sickness.<p>Hell, I&#x27;m on HN now asking pointless questions.<p>Well, guess I had better get back to it.
======
PaulHoule
The work of starting is different for the work of finishing.

You in particular have completed tasks that you find easy to complete and you
have put off the tasks you find hard to complete. So the residual tasks are
hard.

Be careful of the business folks who want to do the 20% of the work that gets
you 80% of the way there. If you don't get 100% of the way there you don't win
the prize.

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Well at least I don't have this problem when it comes to paid-work!

It only ever seems to happen when it's my own idea I am working on...
something I never seem to value as highly as paid gigs... which is probably a
bigger internal struggle in itself now that I think about it.

I think all this thought experiment proves is that I really enjoy learning new
things about technology (as I have done for the past 2 weeks on this project),
and I dislike doing the tedious work once I've grasped the concept... which I
think probably stems from the fact that I haven't fully grasped it yet still
and I feel dumb/incompetent/afraid of trying to implement something I am not
fully comfortable with.

Thanks for the chat.

